# Isopod Law



## William L Raker (Aug 18, 2019)

Just Recently I have found out that Isopods are regulated by the Department of Agriculture. You need a permit to buy them out of state, and one to sell them at all. This was interesting to me because I have been collecting bugs all my life and this is the first time I needed a permit for anything that I have bought. I am posting a link to the video on Youtube by *Heretic Nature*, the person who did all the legwork for us. I am a 20 year retired Army Soldier and I know how bad it can get when Government Regulations are not adhered to. We were not really on their radar, until the isopod market bloomed in the last few years, now we are.






Thanks to Heretic Nature for all the work he has done for the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 19, 2019)

Wow, thank you for sharing this @William L Raker, and thanks to Heretic Nature for putting this out there. This is a serious development for the hobby; I can only imagine what will happen if there is a high-profile case about this that leads to more legal pressure from the government on the hobby. Hopefully we as a hobby can be respectful of the law (even if some parts of it are not so great) and put our best foot forward. I've been meaning to apply for the permit for a while now, so I guess this gives me extra motivation to do so.

@SamanthaMarikian, do you see this?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## William L Raker (Aug 19, 2019)

I started applying for them today, and halted all of my on-line dealings until I get my permits. This is a little frustrating because i have been waiting to order some things for about a month now, but I want to do it right, and not cause or receive any problems. It is our responsibility to obey the laws, they are there for a reason. It is also necessary so we do not bring stricter regulations down upon us by trying to circumvent the relatively easy processes already in place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Aug 20, 2019)

Wait, a recent conference in the southwest? Was this at the TITAG IECC conference? 

Also, I found some inaccuracies: any isopods that were brought into the state under a PPQ 526 permit can only be owned by permit-holders (unless the in-state seller has a commercial biological supply permit). 

Separate PPQ 526 permits are required for importing, owning, and selling. You cannot have one permit do all three. 

A commercial biological supply permit (what he calls a selling permit) authorizes shipments to non-permit holders (though no further distribution is allowed by the receiver). 

You do not need a PPQ 526 permit to sell isopods that were wild-caught in-state and will not be shipped across state lines. 

If anyone wants an idea of which isopod species you can sell, then look at Josh’s Frogs. Their selection of isopods for sale are authorized by USDA commercial biological supply permits. 

@Arthroverts, the permits are not to difficult, as long as you comply with them (owning nothing besides what is legal).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 20, 2019)

IMO armadillidium should be eradicated from all of north america..  they have absolutely decimated native isopoda, V. californicus is likely extinct due to its much lower fecundity and limited habitat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William L Raker (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you Mantis for taking the time  and clarifying some of the rules for us. I am just starting my breeding programs but do plan on selling locally in the future. I am sure that most of us want to do things the right way. Yet, it is my experience that most do not know what that is when laws are not common knowledge.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Aug 20, 2019)

William L Raker said:


> Thank you Mantis for taking the time  and clarifying some of the rules for us. I am just starting my breeding programs but do plan on selling locally in the future. I am sure that most of us want to do things the right way. Yet, it is my experience that most do not know what that is when laws are not common knowledge.


Also, there is the problem that when you start complying with the law on certain species, you have to also comply with it for all species. This is a problem for exotic mantis keepers. The USDA does not usually enforce the regulations on exotic mantids, but having the permit means allowing inspections and increases the chances that they would enforce the regulations. Therefore, you cannot have any illegally acquired insects when they come to inspect your legal ones.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## William L Raker (Aug 20, 2019)

I guess the rule of thumb is to get paperwork on everything, and do not keep anything that is illegal. all the inverts that I have were purchased locally at Repticon and other reptile shows.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Aug 20, 2019)

William L Raker said:


> I guess the rule of thumb is to get paperwork on everything, and do not keep anything that is illegal. all the inverts that I have were purchased locally at Repticon and other reptile shows.


Repticon is full of illegal arthropods. I have recently started seeing phasmids at Repticon! If an arthropod was moved illegally without a permit, then it is illegal to own (unless you have the permit for it). It does not matter where you purchase it.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## William L Raker (Aug 21, 2019)

I just got done talking to Carlos Blanco, Ph. D., Senior Entomologist with the Department of Agriculture. Information within the e-mail that I am going to link will clarify many of our questions. This is the discussions between him and Heretic Nature.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WRcwVdSks3-plRNun9BOHnuB2xosl7fnZ2uNbn6AwY4/edit


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Aug 23, 2019)

Can someone send the link on the thread?

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Axolotl (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm relatively new to selling as a breeder of exotic invertebrates. I've reviewed all of the APHIS info and have started my permit applications. Do arachnids fall under this permit regulation? Forgive my ignorance, but this is my first dealing with acquiring permits.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 7, 2019)

@Axolotl, no arachnids that I know of other then those listed under CITES require permits/additional paperwork.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Axolotl (Sep 7, 2019)

Thank you so much for the clarification! That's a little less paperwork I have to worry about.


----------



## Myepicgarden (Feb 23, 2021)

Just stumbled upon a this talk of permits... Is that for all 50 states? Also where do I get one and how much does it cost? So far I just have A. Vulgar and powder blues that I caught in my garden but I had hopes to expand my collection and market them. I live in Alabama. 
They must not be enforcing this rule since so many sell on sites like eBay. 
Do I need a permit for springtails also or just for isopods?


----------



## goliathusdavid (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes, you need a permit to acquire or sell naturalized isopods over state lines. You will also need a permit for springtails (though to be totally honest, springtail law is a MESS). . Exotics of either group will require a PPQ 526 (and probably a containment facility) just for possession let alone movement. Enforcement is practically non-existent, but this is still the law as written for the protection of agriculture and native fauna. Permits are free and are applied for through the USDA\APHIS portal but carefully consider what species to apply for (as only fourteen do not require a containment facility).
This is an older thread, and some of the information has become clearer as more people go through the application process. Therefore I recommend the following links:
The Mantis Menagerie USDA - Isopoda
https://arachnoboards.com/threads/o...-according-to-usda.342697/page-3#post-3149969
https://arachnoboards.com/threads/all-legal-isopods-in-the-us-a-according-to-aphis.342773/
https://arachnoboards.com/threads/ppq-526s-for-millipedes.336150/#post-3129118
For more info about permits (and applying) please see below:
https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ou...n/permits/regulated-organism-and-soil-permits

Feel free to also PM me with other questions, or continue asking them here. There are numerous member on this forum far more knowledgable than me, but I think I could nevertheless probably answer any questions you might have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myepicgarden (Feb 24, 2021)

goliathusdavid said:


> Yes, you need a permit to acquire or sell naturalized isopods over state lines. You will also need a permit for springtails (though to be totally honest, springtail law is a MESS). . Exotics of either group will require a PPQ 526 (and probably a containment facility) just for possession let alone movement. Enforcement is practically non-existent, but this is still the law as written for the protection of agriculture and native fauna. Permits are free and are applied for through the USDA\APHIS portal but carefully consider what species to apply for (as only fourteen do not require a containment facility).
> This is an older thread, and some of the information has become clearer as more people go through the application process. Therefore I recommend the following links:
> The Mantis Menagerie USDA - Isopoda
> https://arachnoboards.com/threads/o...-according-to-usda.342697/page-3#post-3149969
> ...


Thanks! I do have more questions! Which are the 14 that don't require a containment facility? 
What exactly is a containment facility? I mean I'm putting them in little tubs, they seem contained, but I'm not sure that's what you mean by containment facility.  Does this apply to crickets also and earthworms? Also would I need to check if a buyer has a permit before selling isopods? Lastly, what's the penalty if I just break that law and get caught? Haha not that I'm looking to break the law .. just curious.


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Feb 24, 2021)

Myepicgarden said:


> Thanks! I do have more questions! Which are the 14 that don't require a containment facility?
> What exactly is a containment facility? I mean I'm putting them in little tubs, they seem contained, but I'm not sure that's what you mean by containment facility.  Does this apply to crickets also and earthworms? Also would I need to check if a buyer has a permit before selling isopods? Lastly, what's the penalty if I just break that law and get caught? Haha not that I'm looking to break the law .. just curious.


A containment facility has multiple barriers specifically designed to ensure that accidental escape isn't possible - the sort of thing you'd find in a lab environment, for instance. What you have is just the most basic containment. To qualify as a containment facility, you'd also have to have appropriate types of windows, doors, and seam sealants in the room the enclosures are in, and a system in place to ensure they couldn't escape on your clothing or something. Your facility would be subject to periodic inspection. In short, no, your tubs are not a containment facility

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## goliathusdavid (Feb 24, 2021)

The fourteen that do not require a containment facility are listed on the first link of my previous post (thanks to the amazing work of The Mantis Menagerie).
To add on to @Albireo Wulfbooper (whose username I adore), a containment facilities guidelines are going to vary DRAMATICALLY depending on what species you are planning to keep. For most isopods a door sweep, screened windows, and covered vents would likely be enough. If you're trying to keep something like exotic beetles or Phasmids however, you're going to need at least a double door system, all aforementioned aspects, as well as scrupulously escape proof enclosures.
As for punishments, they can vary depending on how sever the violation is. But it is normally confiscation and a not insubstantial fine (again, dependent on the violation). If however, some of your specimens were knowingly acquired from trafficking and you get caught, you may be subject to much steeper federal penalties, as per the Lacey Act. 
Sadly, very few people are caught, as enforcement is widely lacking in the US. But it is still the law, and should be followed.


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 25, 2021)

Myepicgarden said:


> They must not be enforcing this rule since so many sell on sites like eBay.
> Do I need a permit for springtails also or just for isopods?


It's not really enforced at all ATM, I'd say the majority of people keeping isopods just ignore the rules and don't have permits... Reason being they're a low priority group for the USDA compared to phasmids and exotic beetles, which are far more harmful to agriculture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Isopod enthusiast (Mar 1, 2021)

I have 2 Questions:
1. What is the evidence (any scientists in the room with a link to a scientific article I can likely access it even if it is behind a paywall because I am a University of Minnesota student, although I got a bachelor's in biology I'm going for my PharmD (I'm in pharmacist school) of the environmental damage naturalized or invasive isopods or springtails have done to the environment? I saw this earlier:


Smokehound714 said:


> IMO armadillidium should be eradicated from all of north america..  they have absolutely decimated native isopoda, V. californicus is likely extinct due to its much lower fecundity and limited habitat.


Could you please provide the full scientific name for this species because I have thoroughly scoured the internet for any mention of this species and I need to go to bed, so any more information about how the entire species of armadilidium has wiped out this mysterious V. californicus and any further reaching ecological damage this species or any other isopod species/subspecies considered naturalized or invasive has or may cause would be greatly appreciated. 
2. Would any isopod species be able to survive a Minnesota winter and cause any ecological harm in Minnesota or any other state where winters temperatures can get to down -30 degrees F on a normal year?


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 1, 2021)

Isopod enthusiast said:


> I have 2 Questions:
> 1. What is the evidence (any scientists in the room with a link to a scientific article I can likely access it even if it is behind a paywall because I am a University of Minnesota student, although I got a bachelor's in biology I'm going for my PharmD (I'm in pharmacist school) of the environmental damage naturalized or invasive isopods or springtails have done to the environment? I saw this earlier:
> 
> Could you please provide the full scientific name for this species because I have thoroughly scoured the internet for any mention of this species and I need to go to bed, so any more information about how the entire species of armadilidium has wiped out this mysterious V. californicus and any further reaching ecological damage this species or any other isopod species/subspecies considered naturalized or invasive has or may cause would be greatly appreciated.
> 2. Would any isopod species be able to survive a Minnesota winter and cause any ecological harm in Minnesota or any other state where winters temperatures can get to down -30 degrees F on a normal year?


Venezillo californicus

Plenty survive up in Minnesota normally, though most are probably the naturalized species instead of the native ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah, I live in Wisconsin and the isopods overwinter in my yard just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isopod enthusiast (Mar 1, 2021)

Interesting, do you happen to know what species of isopods can survive the Northern Winters? Or can all isopods figure out a way to survive a winter?


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Mar 1, 2021)

According to iNaturalist, the species we have here in Wisconsin are:

Armadillidium vulgare
Armadillidium nasatum
Oniscus asellus
Porcellionides pruinosus
Porcellio spinicornis
Porcellio scaber
Trachelipus rathkii
The species I've personally seen in my yard are A. vulgare, P. spinicornis, and I think T. rathkii.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Mar 1, 2021)

Isopod enthusiast said:


> Interesting, do you happen to know what species of isopods can survive the Northern Winters? Or can all isopods figure out a way to survive a winter?


Given that they burrow underground where it's considerably warmer, and given the density of human construction that offers additional warmth underground, I suspect a majority of species have the potential to survive winters in most of North America (but probably not latitudes that have widespread permafrost). The exclusively tropical species may not thrive, but there are plenty of temperate and sub-tropical species that could readily adapt. As an example, _Armadillidium vulgare_, which is extremely common throughout North America, was introduced from Europe, and is considered a pest on soybean crops because they damage the root systems and kill the plants. Those soybeans are mostly grown in the regions you're talking about - areas with harsh winters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Isopod enthusiast (Mar 1, 2021)

pannaking22 said:


> Venezillo californicus
> 
> Plenty survive up in Minnesota normally, though most are probably the naturalized species instead of the native ones.


This explains why finding information on V. californicus was so hard; the taxonomist changed the name of this species to *Armadillo affinis, *_and there have been 5 name changes of this species. The taxonomist website even says *Armadillo affinis is a temporary name. Source: http://www.marinespecies.org/isopoda /aphia.phpp=taxdetails&id=259049
You can see that Venezillo californicus was this species's original name if you look at the bottom of this list. I would assume these name changes are due to being able to sequence genes and create better phylogeny trees over time. *_
Is Armadillidium a distinct species from Armadillo?


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Mar 1, 2021)

Isopod enthusiast said:


> Is Armadillidium a distinct species from Armadillo?


A distinct genus - the two genera are from different families. According to wikipedia, there are currently considered to be 178 species of _Armadillidium_. I can't find a raw listing of _Armadillo_ species, but I see that iNaturalist has a number of observations within this genus, mostly in southern Europe. Regardless, it appears to be a much less widely-distributed genus. Taxonomy changes are sometimes due to sequencing, but just as often they have to do with re-examination of traits from older collections. There are a lot of small critters, and not a lot of people or money thrown at studying them, so often older taxonomies are a mess, and it can take years to re-examine vast dusty collections.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

